# 1st Comp Cook off this weekend



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

Our local Police Foundation is having its 1st annual cook-off this weekend and we have officially entered a comp in the backyard division. 25 teams as of yesterday but they also have a First Responder and restaurant divisions so not sure how many in each group.
My BIL, SIL and boys will be helping me with the event.  Any type of cooker is allowed so we are taking my MBGF1050 (with battery pack),
BGE and a charcoal grill. 
Had to enter 4 categories to qualify for Grand/Reserve Champion .
We are in brisket, chicken, pp and ribs. 
It's already turned into alot of work but planning a good time and gaining some experience plus knowledge.
It's not KCBS and will have 8 local judges so after reading other posts from 

 thirdeye
 and talking with a previous local judge,
 planning to keep the regional flavors in mind.
I've been running test cooks and pretty well set on tastes and times for everything but brisket. The earliest I could put the meat on is probably around 7pm Friday with turn in at 2:45-3:00 Saturday. 12-14 lb prime and would like a 4 hr rest.
Cook at 275-300 OR separate the point and flat and run at 250 ? Planning on using foil/paper boat method around 170 IT ( or good color) to preserve the bark and speed up the process !

Any other tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated !

Keith


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 19, 2022)

Good luck Keith, let us know how it turns out. As for advice, I don't really have any except maybe cook how you like things to taste...


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

What's your plan with turn in boxes? Also how do you plan on presenting each meat? Talking about slices, burnt ends for brisket. Pulled, plugs, or slices of money muscle for butt.......etc with chicken and ribs


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

Hey Jake the rules said NOTHING in the box but the meat. I guess we'll find out at the team meeting tomorrow if a garnish is allowed for presentation. 
_Plan  to slice the brisket and turn in burnt ins.
Slice the money muscle and ppulled pork. Local judge said the plugs and tunes alone hasn't scored well in the past.
Doing chicken tights with a comp cut/cook and injection of creole butter ._


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Good luck Keith, let us know how it turns out. As for advice, I don't really have any except maybe cook how you like things to taste...


Thanks GS I've had friends and family judge for the last 3 weekends and going with the popular opinion 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

Sounds good with your meat plans. My only advice is don't over cook the money muscle if you want slices


----------



## MJB05615 (May 19, 2022)

Good luck Keith.  Gonna be a good time and get great experience.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

Thanks Jake yep that's the tricky part. I'm doing 2 butts so hopefully I can get one separated, wrapped and cooked close to right 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yep that's the tricky part. I'm doing 2 butts so hopefully I can get one separated, wrapped and cooked close to right
> 
> Keith


I smoke 2 butts for the same reason. You can do it with one but it gets more tricky


----------



## JC in GB (May 19, 2022)

I wish you success in your competition.

JC


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Good luck Keith.  Gonna be a good time and get great experience.
> Let us know how it goes.


Thanks Mike ! I thinks the boys are more excited than I am .
It will be our 1st time all cooking together as the oldest has been in the Navy for 11yrs and recently out and my SIL and daughter live in ATL area.
Just hoping to have a good showing, family time and gain some knowledge.

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I smoke 2 butts for the same reason. You can do it with one but it gets more tricky


Do you pull around 180 IT  for slicing ?


----------



## MJB05615 (May 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks Mike ! I thinks the boys are more excited than I am .
> It will be our 1st time all cooking together as the oldest has been in the Navy for 11yrs and recently out and my SIL and daughter live in ATL area.
> Just hoping to have a good showing, family time and gain some knowledge.
> 
> Keith


Sounds great!  A few years ago we were going to enter something similar in Gainesville, but I only had the MES 40 and a Pellet smoker. and they said no electric smokers.  Both required electricity.  My Son and I were going to do it.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Do you pull around 180 IT  for slicing ?


185 or so for me but 

 thirdeye
 is probably a better person to ask about money muscle


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 19, 2022)

Hey Keith,  congrats on rising to the occasion of entering a competition.  That alone is a biggie.
Have fun no matter what!


----------



## Nefarious (May 19, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Sounds great!  A few years ago we were going to enter something similar in Gainesville, but I only had the MES 40 and a Pellet smoker. and they said no electric smokers.  Both required electricity.  My Son and I were going to do it.


Not sure how much the pellet smoker draws, you could power it with a battery be pack?  Depends on if they say no electric because they don't have any at the location.


----------



## thirdeye (May 19, 2022)

Local or celebrity judges can be a hit or miss deal.  Hopefully someone will give them some sort of guidelines. 

For the pork (if they don't have a minimum weight requirement) I'd cook some Coppa end roasts, which is the money muscle and some adjacent muscles. Then just grind the remainder of the butts or make sausage. 






The slices are wonderful and are very tender when cooked to 195°-ish and probe tender. 





Here an 'Old Dave' turn-in box. Two rows of slices would make an awesome box. 






For brisket flats, I like to trim them 7" wide, then trim off the square corners, a chamfer if you will. This will allow the slices to fit the box, and you won't have to trim to fit.


----------



## JLeonard (May 19, 2022)

No advice to offer....But looking forward to pics (if you have a chance).
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Sounds great!  A few years ago we were going to enter something similar in Gainesville, but I only had the MES 40 and a Pellet smoker. and they said no electric smokers.  Both required electricity.  My Son and I were going to do it.


I was glad they are allowing all types here. I reserved and RV spot to have water and electricity (no RV here )

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Local or celebrity judges can be a hit or miss deal.  Hopefully someone will give them some sort of guidelines.
> 
> For the pork (if they don't have a minimum weight requirement) I'd cook some Coppa end roasts, which is the money muscle and some adjacent muscles. Then just grind the remainder of the butts or make sausage.
> View attachment 632249
> ...


Thanks 3 and those looking amazing!
Probably don't have time to get those in but will definitely use them if there's a next time  !
I'm using the cooks from Montana Outlaws as a guide and that also how they trim and cook the brisket 


Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> No advice to offer....But looking forward to pics (if you have a chance).
> Jim


No advice no pics Jim 

Keith


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 19, 2022)

Good luck and take pics.

Ours is June 3-4, not a kcbs. It put on by Mead county tourism.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

Good luck Keith, and have fun! The drinking department of your team will be cheering you on!  

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

9
 912smoker
 Keith don't be afraid to ask for LIVE help on the forum during the comp if you need it. I'm sure someone will be around with some quick help or pointers


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 19, 2022)

The best advice I can give is...  HAVE FUN and don't stress ... You know how to do it so just cook like you normally do and have fun doing it ...

 Our county fair comp is the same as far as the turn in box goes... nothing but meat (and sauce) in the box...  I won last years brisket comp using Jeff's rub...  Although we did make up an injection concoction that included the blood from the vacuumed pack the meat was in ... The left over was used under the brisket for a drip pan...  then I used it to put the slices in after slicing...  this helps keeping the slices moist ... 

Good Luck from another Keith ...


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Good luck Keith, and have fun! The drinking department of your team will be cheering you on!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan . 
The rules at the fairgrounds state no alcohol allowed.......but the promoters added that they will NOT be checking coolers , trucks or RVs 
And using your Voodoo sauce as the rib glaze !!

Keith


----------



## bbqbrett (May 19, 2022)

Sounds like you have a handle on most of it except the brisket.  I have only done a couple of comps and it has been about 10 years since the last one but this might help.  

Keep some of the juice from the brisket warm and neatly brush some of it on the brisket along with a small sprinkle of whatever rub you are using as well just before you close up the box.  Another team that had won a lot of awards gave our team that advice.  Unfortunately it wasn't until after our last comp so I didn't get to try it out for results.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks Ryan .
> The rules at the fairgrounds state no alcohol allowed.......but the promoters added that they will NOT be checking coolers , trucks or RVs
> And using your Voodoo sauce as the rib glaze !!
> 
> Keith


Maybe they got smart, but our fairgrounds state... no alcohol on the grounds...we filter it first!  But can't give you any other advice except  have fun and enjoy your time with the fellas! Hope the voodoo sauce brings ya good luck!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe they got smart, but our fairgrounds state... no alcohol on the grounds...we filter it first!  But can't give you any other advice except  have fun and enjoy your time with the fellas! Hope the voodoo sauce brings ya good luck!
> 
> Ryan


What's voodoo sauce?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> The rules at the fairgrounds state no alcohol allowed



That's why Yeti made the tumbler ...  Just saying ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> What's voodoo sauce?


One of the sauces I sent Keith 










JckDanls 07 said:


> That's why Yeti made the tumbler ...  Just saying ...


And if you drink something other than beer...a thermos works well as a flask also!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (May 19, 2022)

Good luck! More importantly than the cooking pics, we are going to want to see pics of the hardware you win! Ok seriously I can’t wait to see both.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> One of the sauces I sent Keith
> 
> View attachment 632265
> 
> ...


Man that looks tasty. I love heat. I will caution 
9
 912smoker
 Keith in a comp setting go easy on heat. Mild is ok but not every judge will like hot. Placed 4th in a rib comp a few years back using my peach/jalapeno recipe. We thought it was a sure winner but too spicy for some


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks tasty. I love heat. I will caution
> 9
> 912smoker
> Keith in a comp setting go easy on heat. Mild is ok but not every judge will like hot. Placed 4th in a rib comp a few years back using my peach/jalapeno recipe. We thought it was a sure winner but too spicy for some


I'm sure it's mild to your tastes...to me it has a mild zing,  only my wife thinks it hot lol.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (May 19, 2022)

Best of luck to you Keith, but most of all have fun with it and enjoy the family time. As for advice. I will only say that if they're looking for pulled pork, and you hand in sliced money muscle instead. That may work against you. Ok, two things. On the ribs I would consider giving them a single bone/double meat. I know there's a name for it I just can't think of it. You may loose half your ribs but the judges will like the extra meat and presentation. 

Finger crossed for ya
Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> One of the sauces I sent Keith
> 
> View attachment 632265
> 
> ...


They only sell by the case of 9.

OUI.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 19, 2022)

Keith my friend, you’ve plenty of advice from this good group of folks as per usual!  I’d personally have fun and enjoy the experience!  Good luck buddy, be rooting for ya… You could just make a fashion statement!  









Ha, maybe a possibility?!?  

In all seriousness, have a great time and go get em!


----------



## Winterrider (May 19, 2022)

Wishing your team the very best Keith. You got a good cheering section here


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2022)

Thanks guys been busy loading , packing and checking off the list !
Turning in and early tomorrow 
Thanks for the tips and cheers and I will keep you posted as much as possible. 
Everyone's work schedule has turned crazy for tomorrow so just me and the oldest setting up camp and trimming. 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 20, 2022)

Set up and meat is trimmed and in a peaceful rest. 93° and storms expected at 8pm. Oh boy

Keith


----------



## Nefarious (May 20, 2022)

What I don't understand is how you can time your cooks without beer?

Rare: 1 Beer
Medium: 2 Beers
Well: 3 Beers

How can they have a bbq comp with no timers allowed?


----------



## thirdeye (May 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks 3 and those looking amazing!
> Probably don't have time to get those in but will definitely use them if there's a next time  !
> I'm using the cooks from Montana Outlaws as a guide and that also how they trim and cook the brisket
> 
> ...


Those videos are pretty good.  They compete in my area and seem to do very well. 
Good luck!  Take some photos of the turn-in boxes for us. 


gmc2003 said:


> On the ribs I would consider giving them a single bone/double meat. I know there's a name for it I just can't think of it. You may loose half your ribs but the judges will like the extra meat and presentation.


Those would be hollywood, or proud cut ribs.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 20, 2022)

Good deal...  things are on their way ...

Hey Keith..  let me ask about your EZ UPS ...  We have the same one with the heavy duty octagon shaped legs (normally they are just square tubing) ...  I am in need of one of the plastic pieces in the middle of the sides (connection joint)...  I have searched for said pieces but am not coming up with that style EZ UP...  Can you get a model number off of yours as I can't find anything on mine ...


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2022)

Anyone else wishing they were there helping with this???


----------



## 912smoker (May 20, 2022)

Trimming chicken in the rain. Had an
1 1/2 hr storm then a  2  reprive to smoke some fatties and crean cheese for the team and guys around us.
Now rain again. 🌧
Got the boys doing the trim and the old man is resting .
Just wrapped the brisket and sorry no pics but had a great bark and color.
Paper wrap with tallow and Kosmos brisket mop. Rolling along at 225 .
Wish I had some SMF help but feeling the support  !

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Trimming chicken in the rain. Had an
> 1 1/2 hr storm then a  2  reprive to smoke some fatties and crean cheese for the team and guys around us.
> Now rain again. 🌧
> Got the boys doing the trim and the old man is resting .
> ...


Lol rain sucks during a comp. Good luck bud


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

And thanks to 

 whistlepig
  for  the 
battery pack info. Working like a champ 
without an extension cord 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> Sounds like you have a handle on most of it except the brisket.  I have only done a couple of comps and it has been about 10 years since the last one but this might help.
> 
> Keep some of the juice from the brisket warm and neatly brush some of it on the brisket along with a small sprinkle of whatever rub you are using as well just before you close up the box.  Another team that had won a lot of awards gave our team that advice.  Unfortunately it wasn't until after our last comp so I didn't get to try it out for results.


Thanks Brett it's easy for me to forget during the rush but I've reminded the boys and they have a better (younger)
memory than me !

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm sure it's mild to your tastes...to me it has a mild zing,  only my wife thinks it hot lol.
> 
> Ryan


Yes kind of a sweet heat  with just enough  .....sorta like me 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Best of luck to you Keith, but most of all have fun with it and enjoy the family time. As for advice. I will only say that if they're looking for pulled pork, and you hand in sliced money muscle instead. That may work against you. Ok, two things. On the ribs I would consider giving them a single bone/double meat. I know there's a name for it I just can't think of it. You may loose half your ribs but the judges will like the extra meat and presentation.
> 
> Finger crossed for ya
> Chris


Thanks Chris and we've been real close thanks to the rain ! Yes sir fun having them all here and spreading some smokin info !
I talked with a judge this week and ask her opinion for the box. 
She suggested the sliced, if it was perfect, along with pulled or chopped. 
And that's the rib cut I'm planning on. 
Cooking 3 racks for 8 in the box.

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The best advice I can give is...  HAVE FUN and don't stress ... You know how to do it so just cook like you normally do and have fun doing it ...
> 
> Our county fair comp is the same as far as the turn in box goes... nothing but meat (and sauce) in the box...  I won last years brisket comp using Jeff's rub...  Although we did make up an injection concoction that included the blood from the vacuumed pack the meat was in ... The left over was used under the brisket for a drip pan...  then I used it to put the slices in after slicing...  this helps keeping the slices moist ...
> 
> Good Luck from another Keith ...


Thanks Keith and I'm trying to keep the stress in  check. And the  popular vote at the meeting was no garnish. 

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 21, 2022)

I know you are probably busy, But good luck have some fun . 
Hope the weather stays on the good side.

David


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I know you are probably busy, But good luck have some fun .
> Hope the weather stays on the good side.
> 
> David


Thanks and we are having a blast hanging out with sleep deprivation


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

Brisket is taking a siesta in the cooler and pleased with the outcome.  A little peppery but might try to tone it down with sauce.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 21, 2022)

OK..  that's out of the way..  now onto the other meats...  

Are turn in times separate for each meat ?


----------



## kilo charlie (May 21, 2022)

Keith - stopping in to cheer for you!


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

Chicken  11:45-12
Ribs.   12:45-1
PP.       1:45-2
Brisket. 2:45-3

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Keith - stopping in to cheer for you!


Thanks KC much appreciated and getting busy. But clear and sunny today  

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

HELP 

1 money at 190. Do I rest and then slice and glaze ?
Still have 3 hrs for turn in

Keith


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> HELP
> 
> 1 money at 190. Do I rest and then slice and glaze ?
> Still have 3 hrs for turn in
> ...


At 190* your about 10* over temp. Get it off the heat let it cool down to around 165-170* and then wrap her up tight and hold it. When your ready to serve reheat on a lower temp pit and glaze. Then slice it. 

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> HELP
> 
> 1 money at 190. Do I rest and then slice and glaze ?
> Still have 3 hrs for turn in
> ...


Sounds like your timeline is early.., try putting it in some of your foil juice *whole,* with the cut edge down. This will preserve the color on the remainder.  Don't slice until 15 minutes before boxing, and if it's too tender to slice, you can use it for pulled or small cubes.


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

The time stamp I see on my posts must be goofed up.... right now it's 0932 hrs Mountain time for me.  I see a post stamped 0537 hrs where the brisket is in the hotbox.  Then you said turn in was at 1445 hrs. Are you holding it for 9 hours?


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Sounds like your timeline is early.., try putting it in some of your foil juice *whole,* with the cut edge down. This will preserve the color on the remainder.  Don't slice until 15 minutes before boxing, and if it's too tender to slice, you can use it for pulled or small cubes.


Thanks !! 
That's what we did. Wrapped with juice in the cooler.

Holding the brisket for 6 hrs.  Finished early .....

Keith


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks !!
> That's what we did. Wrapped with juice in the cooler.
> 
> Holding the brisket for 6 hrs. * Finished early .....*
> ...


Well, now you have plenty of time to concentrate on chicken and ribs to hit those times closer.  The one hour gap in turn-in times is  generous.  The 30-minute ones can seem like 15 minutes sometimes. 

Pork is a little more forgiving than brisket.  Depending on how hot the wrapped meats were when going into the cooler, you might find it necessary to vent the cooler by cracking the lid a couple of times during the hot hold time.  You don't want excess condensation, or worse... having the meats cook further.


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Well, now you have plenty of time to concentrate on chicken and ribs to hit those times closer.  The one hour gap in turn-in times is  generous.  The 30-minute ones can seem like 15 minutes sometimes.
> 
> Pork is a little more forgiving than brisket.  Depending on how hot the wrapped meats were when going into the cooler, you might find it necessary to vent the cooler by cracking the lid a couple of times during the hot hold time.  You don't want excess condensation, or worse... having the meats cook further.


Thanks for the info !
We did let is start to cool down before the rest to make sure the cooking process stopped. 
Ribs tasted great but good have looked a little better.


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks for the info !
> We did let is start to cool down before the rest to make sure the cooking process stopped.
> Ribs tasted great but good have looked a little better.


Well, you have the 'meaty bite' aspect covered .  Even though I mentioned local judges can be a moving target... taste is very important to all judges. Tenderness is the wild card and views are subjective. Just for grins, ask some of the other cook teams what they shot for on rib tenderness.


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

Well it's in the books.
Brisket. 1 ST
Ribs.      1ST
PP.          2ND

And Grand Champion !
Absolutely blown away and thanks so much for the support from the brotherhood  

Pics to come later

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (May 21, 2022)

Heck yeah Keith that's impressive! Congrats to y'all........bring on the pics


----------



## kilo charlie (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's in the books.
> Brisket. 1 ST
> Ribs.      1ST
> PP.          2ND
> ...


DANG!!! Great job Keith!!


----------



## Nefarious (May 21, 2022)

That is outstanding, congratulations.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 21, 2022)

*YESSSSSS *

Way to go team 912 smoker...  We knew you could do it ... 

GREAT JOB BY ALL ...


----------



## DougE (May 21, 2022)

Congrats, Keith, way to go!


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

Thee calls   GREAT.  That's the way to roll.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's in the books.
> Brisket. 1 ST
> Ribs.      1ST
> PP.          2ND
> ...




Hell yea my friend, nice going!


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Keith that's impressive! Congrats to y'all........bring on the pics


Thanks Jake we had a great weekend and certainly didn't expect that  !
We were very excited and I told that to even place against 23 experienced teams would be a victory


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> DANG!!! Great job Keith!!


Thanks  Charlie and everything went pretty well on schedule....except for the storm Friday night and the brisket finishing way early.
The main category we planned on doing well was chicken and finished 3rd there but they only recognized the top 2

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> That is outstanding, congratulations.


Thank you sir. I told the boys that I'd won a lot of hearts but never a trophy 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> *YESSSSSS *
> 
> Way to go team 912 smoker...  We knew you could do it ...
> 
> GREAT JOB BY ALL ...


Thanks Keith but as you know it was truly a team effort. 
The guys did a great job of keeping me on track with timing and cook schedule!
We finally sat down around 2 am and put it in writing 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

DougE said:


> Congrats, Keith, way to go!


Thanks Doug we  certainly are tired but had a lot of fun !

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> At 190* your about 10* over temp. Get it off the heat let it cool down to around 165-170* and then wrap her up tight and hold it. When your ready to serve reheat on a lower temp pit and glaze. Then slice it.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris you and 

 thirdeye
  saved me on this ! I was in a panic as i have never separated like this before. 
Let it cool down , wrapped tight in juices put  in the  cooler for hold.
Sliced in time for a quick glaze and it looked and tasked great !

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Thee calls   GREAT.  That's the way to roll.


And thanks again for the save !
Slices turned out great but I guess they didn't like my vinegar based sauce.
I (we) thought it the best ever but not this time for the judges. 
Never could speak with a judge to get pointers on the chicken but not the best in appearance.  But great flavor.


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hell yea my friend, nice going!


Thanks Justin we had a blast.
I told them before the first turn in that it was already a victory for me just getting to spend time together  !

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Thee calls   GREAT.  That's the way to roll.


And thanks again for the save !
Slices turned out great but I guess they didn't like my vinegar based sauce. 
I (we) thought it the best ever but not this time for the judges.  
Never could speak with a judge to get pointers on the chicken but not the best in appearance.  But great flavor.


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2022)

Chicken might just be the hardest meat, some cooks hate it. From the group photo, it looks like everyone had a fine time.  If you are already making plans for next year, you're hooked.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 21, 2022)

Man oh man that’s a lot of work and totally awesome performance!  Congrats


----------



## MJB05615 (May 21, 2022)

Congrats Keith!  Excellent showings and results.  Glad you all had a great time!  All looks great to me.


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 21, 2022)

That’s a satisfying win. Congratulations. I loved following the progression and I’m always impressed with the experience of the folks here on the forum. It looks like you had a great team and a ton of fun.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2022)

Thats freakin AWESOME

Congrats to you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 22, 2022)

That's awesome  Keith!  Best thing is the fun you had and time spent with family... kicking butt in several classes is just icing on the cake!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Chicken might just be the hardest meat, some cooks hate it. From the group photo, it looks like everyone had a fine time.  If you are already making plans for next year, you're hooked.


Yes we're low and slow with knife skills and at 1 am I turned the trimming over to my sons. Out 1st time using the true comp cut.....scrape the skin. 
But practice and get better. 
I was talking with them about splitting the winnings and my BIL suggested  putting the earnings in a UDS !
And the boys are searching the world wide web for our next event 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Man oh man that’s a lot of work and totally awesome performance!  Congrats


It was definitely a lot of work just preparing the week of ! 
We packed way too much of everything not really knowing anything about the set up or comp trail.
Most had an RV or camper but a few like us  chose to ruff it. The 2 sons set up the tent and sleep for a couple of hrs and I chose to relax in a lounge chair for a bit.
An hr or so later I was walking the grounds meeting a couple of the competitors....and getting even more worried seeing all of the various Lang's in use. Guy beside us won the Savanah HD cookoff last year and has a good catering gig.
Fire Dept team (of 1) behind us was a great guy. His teammates were called back in and they left him with nothing to work with. None had ever cooked a brisket. 
One of the boys saw him trying to trim with a small pocket knife in one hand and a flashlight in the other. 
Did I mention we are country folk 
So we trimmed and tried to help him thru the cook as much as possible when asked or when we had time.
Lots of fun and sorry for wondering

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Congrats Keith!  Excellent showings and results.  Glad you all had a great time!  All looks great to me.


Thanks Mike and I knew based on the the food that we passed out to the crowd we were in good shape. Their response was really amazing. 
Like ' best I've had " or "their's is more savory ' but certainly had no dream of winning. Great day and had all the kids and grands there as some point during the event. Great times for sure !


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That’s a satisfying win. Congratulations. I loved following the progression and I’m always impressed with the experience of the folks here on the forum. It looks like you had a great team and a ton of fun.


Thanks Sven and it all got started here at SMF and the  advice in the walls and friendships shared ! And the encouragement from family to enter.
I just wanted to have another reason to have everyone together at one time and am blessed.

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Thats freakin AWESOME
> 
> Congrats to you.


I the boys are still more tickled than I am
One text this morning "Day 2 as a GRAND CHAMPION ' .
And that's why we do what we do

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's awesome  Keith!  Best thing is the fun you had and time spent with family... kicking butt in several classes is just icing on the cake!
> 
> Ryan


Haha Ryan  and a win for Team Voodoo 
Man that sealed the deal on the ribs !
They looked good before the glaze but after the sauce set . I am disappointed we didn't get more pics of the turn in boxes or the finished product but hey next time. And was able to keep the stress under control pretty good 
Had to explain  to Kim at one point that the box does NOT look "good enough " .
I think she understands the concept a lot better after the payday 🛎🛎🛎.
Many never have another one....but it was our weekend. Thankful and blessed 

Keith


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 22, 2022)

Congrats Keith.  Grand Champion!  Well deserved.


----------



## snadamo (May 22, 2022)

Congratulations on your results and thanks for sharing this in detail. Really fun to read!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 22, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's in the books.
> Brisket. 1 ST
> Ribs.      1ST
> PP.          2ND
> ...


Very well done! That is incredible for a any group of cooks. Congrats.


----------



## thirdeye (May 22, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yes we're low and slow with knife skills and at 1 am I turned the trimming over to my sons. Out 1st time using the true comp cut.....scrape the skin.
> But practice and get better.


I moved from scraping to filleting but a fur trapper I know made me a tool he called a 'fleshing spoon' which simply has a bevel ground into a normal spoon. 






Unless the rules don't allow it... you can prep at home, then vacuum seal or zipper bag the meat.  I trim, sort and vacuum seal thighs.  Then all I need to do is brine or inject, season and cook. 


912smoker said:


> I was talking with them about splitting the winnings and my BIL suggested putting the earnings in a UDS !








I've cooked on drums for 10 or 12 years and love them. Not every team has one but very many have at least two.  

For box ideas, check out the Judge My Box site.  You can pick out a few photos you like. A pretty good cook told me one time he has used the same arrangement for chicken for 10 years. Sometimes he swaps out kale for parsley. For our most important cook, I sent photos to WalMart for large prints and I taped my chicken and brisket box photos on the wall of the trailer. 

You mentioned comments and accolades..., no disrespect intended because y'all had that that covered hands down, all weekend long. But one of the Dizzy Pig guys had some good advice for me about comments.  He reminded me that people in general are naturally polite so there might be a false positive in the mix. Feedback by family or friends like "too salty", "too spicy", and texture comments are more valuable than "it tastes great". I've done so many one-bite test cooks on chicken I've lost count.


----------



## bauchjw (May 22, 2022)

So sorry I missed this until now! What a great time snd great work! I’m so happy for you and your team, it’s also awesome to read the progress with SMF family helping out. With the family time and your well deserved placement, this was a first comp that is hard to beat! Get some sleep! Thank you for an awesome thread!!!!


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats Keith.  Grand Champion!  Well deserved.


Thanks SHS we had a lot of fun, laughs and memories. May never win again but sure plan to make more memories!

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

snadamo said:


> Congratulations on your results and thanks for sharing this in detail. Really fun to read!


Thanks snad we were very fortunate that everything went our way for the most part. Little hiccups with the rain but everyone had to deal with it.
And no option but to share as most of my abilities (limited as they are) came from the fine folks and inspiration from right here at SMF 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Very well done! That is incredible for a any group of cooks. Congrats.


Thank big guy  ! Definitely an incredible AND unexpected weekend for us !!
Everything fell into place after a lot of planning and prep time.

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I moved from scraping to filleting but a fur trapper I know made me a tool he called a 'fleshing spoon' which simply has a bevel ground into a normal spoon.
> View attachment 632546
> 
> 
> ...


Great tips on the spoon and box pics !
Definitely have to give those a try. 
And no disrespect taken at all. 
As you said, family and friends (not usually mine ) can't or won't always give you an honest opinion. 
I wanted to chat with the judges at the end but like Elvis they had already left the building .
Thanks again for sharing your tips and advice  !

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> So sorry I missed this until now! What a great time snd great work! I’m so happy for you and your team, it’s also awesome to read the progress with SMF family helping out. With the family time and your well deserved placement, this was a first comp that is hard to beat! Get some sleep! Thank you for an awesome thread!!!!


Thanks Jed we had a blast and I think everyone slept pretty solid last night!
I just finished up washing pans and knives and other assortments of utensils and turning down the covers again. My mother ask me today how it felt to win. My response.....
I didn't realize winning would make me feel this old .  
The the help from the brotherhood was like a life preserver for sure !
Found another pic or 2 and new we have find one halfway  !


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's in the books.
> Brisket. 1 ST
> Ribs. 1ST
> PP. 2ND
> ...


BIG CONGRATS!! Keith, y'all done great...


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2022)

Wowsa! Congrats dude. Y'all did good. And most importantly had a good time. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2022)

Congrats on the victory! Everything looked amazing.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 23, 2022)

Keith , Sorry not responding sooner. away from computer for the weekend setting up Mona's trailer at the campground.

 Fantastic. Good for you and the family team. 
You showed how to hold it together and pull off the BIG win.
That for me would be a very stressful time, good for you guys.

David


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> BIG CONGRATS!! Keith, y'all done great...


Thanks Charles and man it was a true team effort, and we were very fortunate that no lives were lost in the close quarters 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Wowsa! Congrats dude. Y'all did good. And most importantly had a good time.
> Jim


Thanks Jim and yes sir we definitely had some bonding time and made lots of lasting memories WITHOUT any lasting scars  

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Congrats on the victory! Everything looked amazing.


Much appreciated John !
Everything....except for the storm....ran pretty smooth and sure go in there with that high of expectations on our 1st event. My timing was way off on the brisket.  My 4 hr planned hold tuned into a 6 hr hold and we thought it wasn't warm enough. 







Keith


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's in the books.
> Brisket. 1 ST
> Ribs.      1ST
> PP.          2ND
> ...


Keith, what an incredible accomplishment! I can't stop smiling for you and your team. Well done!


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2022)

Well it's about time David  but working for for the boss is a great excuss ! The kids deff held me together near the end.
We had some more good time and feel very blessed to have them wanting to spend time together !

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's about time David  but working for for the boss is a great excuss ! The kids deff held me together near the end.
> We had some more good time and feel very blessed to have them wanting to spend time together !
> 
> Keith



Keith , this / you will be talked about here for quite awhile.
But memories and talked about with the family for ever. 

David


----------



## gmc2003 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Keith, what an incredible accomplishment! I can't stop smiling for you and your team. Well done!


Much appreciated and we're still in shock and various stages of recovery . Oh course they bounce back a whole lot quicker than pops!

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2022)

Thanks Chris ! We got the score card last night and looks like 16 teams participated with 25 entries. Guess the weather kept some at home.
They were using the GA BBQ Association (GBA) rules.
We certainly didn't expect to hear our names called and feel very blessed and fortunate with the outcome. 

Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 24, 2022)

Keith... can you make it so we can see the scorecard here without having to download it...

Thanks,


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2022)

Trying but old and no tech skills


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2022)




----------



## bbqbrett (May 31, 2022)

Sorry I am late to the celebration party but was off all last week and didn't turn on the computer once, so just saw this today.

CONGRATS ON THE BIG WIN!!!


----------



## Newglide (May 31, 2022)

Man awesome thread. Also out last week and didn't see any of this. Congratulations I know you're pumped on that huge win


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> Sorry I am late to the celebration party but was off all last week and didn't turn on the computer once, so just saw this today.
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE BIG WIN!!!


Never to late to celebrate Brett and thanks ! It was lots of work and family fun and we were very fortunate. 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Man awesome thread. Also out last week and didn't see any of this. Congratulations I know you're pumped on that huge win


Many thanks Mr G and still trying to recuperate .
But planning on a bigger (only thing we have found in the area) KCBS sanctioned event is Sept. Hopefully we can find something before then and practice.  Still have a lot to learn and figure out.

Keith


----------



## Winterrider (May 31, 2022)

Dang I missed this also. Congratulations, that is fantastic. Hoping to see and hear of more events for your team. . .


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 7, 2022)

Packing up now for our 2nd comp .
This one is an annual event in Vidalia, GA with some top KCBS and GBC teams from Ga, including Mr Mixon. I'm a rookie and down 3 team members but planning to have fun and learn !








						The Real Squeal BBQ and Music Festival, Lyons Georgia
					

BBQ & Music Festival The Real Squeal BBQ & Music Festival



					www.therealsqueal.com
				




Keith


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 7, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Packing up now for our 2nd comp .
> This one is an annual event in Vidalia, GA with some top KCBS and GBC teams from Ga, including Mr Mixon. I'm a rookie and down 3 team members but planning to have fun and learn !
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to you.  I'm interested to see how the new pork rule shakes out.

For various reasons I had to cancel judging at 4 comps in my area, and tomorrow is the last one I'm signed up for. The American Royal dates this year forced a change for our local comp (which is usually a double header) for a one-day event.  Some years we get some heavy hitters like Slap's BBQ and Gettin' Basted.  I haven't seen the line-up yet this year.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks thirdeye! We are in over our heads and looking like the Clampetts compaiired to these guys  but gonna give it out best shot !
Didn't see anything different with the por rules .

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 7, 2022)

Set up and getting ready to trim 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 7, 2022)

Good luck Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks Jake gonna concentrate on having fun !  Got the prime brisket trimmed, injected and flavored. Resting peacefully in the cooler. Pork butts are next 





And that's a butcher cut on the end

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 7, 2022)

Brisket on at 10pm riding then the night @ 250°.  





Beautiful night in the onion city with the temp at 
66° and a low of 57° at 6am.
Gotta cook everything on the MBGF 1050 so planning some wiggle/resting time for the brisket make room for the others.

Keith


----------



## tbern (Oct 7, 2022)

Does sound like a beautiful night there!.enjoy it and have fun! Will wait for updates tomorrow.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 7, 2022)

Good Luck!  Looks great so far.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

tbern said:


> Does sound like a beautiful night there!.enjoy it and have fun! Will wait for updates tomorrow.


Thank you sir and it is.  Everything trimmed and ready except the chicken thighs.
The pack my son picked up from our butcher are horrible .  No meat at all on them and it was 11 tonight before I noticed them. No one open till 6am so making a quick, early run to see what we can find. 
Another  cook that uses our guy is in the se shape.  No brine for the chicken parts.

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Good Luck!  Looks great so far.


Thanks and we'll need all that we can find !
Hopefully we can make to get everything turned in on time and we'll call it a victory 

Brisket sitting at 117 with  2:45 in.





Grabbing a little shut eye and up at 4am for the butts. 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

Our butts r smokin' 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Keith


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 8, 2022)

Looking real nice, getting hungry, lol.


----------



## tbern (Oct 8, 2022)

hopefully you were able to get better chicken!  man those butts are looking good!!


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 8, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Brisket on at 10pm riding then the night @ 250°.
> View attachment 645415
> 
> Beautiful night in the onion city with the temp at
> ...



Lookin good, thumbs up for the good weather.... it's currently 34°F, I'm guessing some cooks got fired up early today.  

Oh, for the pork rule, they dropped the weight limit.  So essentially you could cook all money muscles if you like. Shortens the cooking time and reduces the amount of waste.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Lookin good, thumbs up for the good weather.... it's currently 34°F, I'm guessing some cooks got fired up early today.
> 
> Oh, for the pork rule, they dropped the weight limit.  So essentially you could cook all money muscles if you like. Shortens the cooking time and reduces the amount of waste.


Should have done that for simplicity sake!






Brisket is very tender and giggling 






Keith


----------



## clifish (Oct 8, 2022)

Looks great Kieth and good luck.  How the hell did you move the 1050 to the event?  I barely want to roll the 800 around the patio.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looks great Kieth and good luck.  How the hell did you move the 1050 to the event?  I barely want to roll the 800 around the patio.


Ummm yes sir I had my son to help load and unload and it performed flawlessly. 
I did try out my neighbor's WSM to finish the chicken.  It was easy to use and set up to temp.

























Didn't get a pick of the rib box 

Keith


----------



## tbern (Oct 8, 2022)

Man that looks so delicious!!


----------



## clifish (Oct 8, 2022)

Looks like a pretty good cook all around,  nice job!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 8, 2022)

It was definitely a learning experience and have to long way to go if I plan to compete at that level!






Myron and his crew  won 1st in Ribs and 9th in Brisket.
Out of 30 teams , we finished:
Chicken.      28
Ribs.            19
Pork.            21
Brisket.        29

So we managed to not finish last  and have the judges comment cards for chicken and brisket to review. The ladies chopped the kale for the turn in box too fine was a common comment. 

Thanks for the support and encouraging words !

Keith


----------



## clifish (Oct 8, 2022)

912smoker said:


> It was definitely a learning experience and have to long way to go if I plan to compete at that level!
> View attachment 645490
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you for trying...not sure I could do it!  What the other teams cooking on,  stick burners?


----------



## tbern (Oct 8, 2022)

Great you gave it a try!! Hopefully it was a fun experience for you!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 8, 2022)

Enjoyed following your thread
Reads that you have fun and want to try again.
I don't like kale and especially don't want it sticking to my meat.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 8, 2022)

Everything looks excellent Keith!  Great work, and you got more experience and the comment cards.  Plus you had fun with Family.  That's a win in my book.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2022)

Looks and sounds like you had fun with it all Keith

Good for you guys , my stress level would be through the roof, 
I really don't think I could do this 

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 9, 2022)

Congrats for trying Keith! Wouldn't be for me either but sounds like you had fun!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Good on you for trying...not sure I could do it!  What the other teams cooking on,  stick burners?


Cliff I saw a variety of smokers being used.
Pellet grills, cabinet  style,  WSM, Langs, Jambo and other stick burners. And a ton of the Gateway Drums. 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

tbern said:


> Great you gave it a try!! Hopefully it was a fun experience for you!


It was fun but very tiring. I think the main thing I learned was to stay home and cook for family and friends .

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Enjoyed following your thread
> Reads that you have fun and want to try again.
> I don't like kale and especially don't want it sticking to my meat.


Thanks and we did. My oldest son and 10 yo nephew stayed all night and stressed, laughed and made memories. 

Keith


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 9, 2022)

Keith,  it all looked good from where I'm sitting.  Heck of a great job to you and the team!

Stu


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Everything looks excellent Keith!  Great work, and you got more experience and the comment cards.  Plus you had fun with Family.  That's a win in my book.


That's the real reason we started the team.
Family time. Everyone seems more committed when it's an "event" SIL in ATL (Chamblee) has been traveling for work like crazy and had to miss. Son here in town is a HVAC service tech and was on call due to reasons beyond his control and the same kind of issues with my BIL who is in Flight Safety with Gulfstream. 
I agree it was still a win in the memory book!

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks and sounds like you had fun with it all Keith
> 
> Good for you guys , my stress level would be through the roof,
> I really don't think I could do this
> ...


Oh yes sir David mine was too and I take pride in being calm but nothing went as it should have this time. I had the approval from the wife/CfO to purchase a UDS but no  time to learn it. And buying chicken thighs at WM at 6am yesterday .
Had to apologize to my son ....who was being slow and methodical.....ummm like his dad....during the early morning hrs while prepping the bird parts.
If we decide to compete again I think we'll stay in the backyard division....or stay in my own backyard .

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats for trying Keith! Wouldn't be for me either but sounds like you had fun!
> 
> Ryan


Well Ryan it was the secret Voodoo sauce again that got us the best score of the day! Blues Hog be darned . Those guys do it every weekend somewhere and I'll continue to do the same at home.

Keith


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well Ryan it was the secret Voodoo sauce again that got us the best score of the day! Blues Hog be darned . Those guys do it every weekend somewhere and I'll continue to do the same at home.
> 
> Keith


Ahhhh, but did you remember to bring a beer-pole Keith. It could have put you over the top. 

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> It was definitely a learning experience and have to long way to go if I plan to compete at that level!
> View attachment 645490
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on, back up the bus.... Here is a direct quote from the 2022 CBJ Manual: "Garnish in the box is optional and when used must be one of the approved KCBS garnishes (see section on garnish). Garnish is not to be taken into consideration for the score. Garnish is judged *only for legality."  *So if you got comment card(s) mentioning the garnish is too fine (and likely scoring down for it) this is wrong.  The Table Captain and the Reps review comment cards and should have brought this to the attention of the Judge(s) that wrote them.

If you don't mind, post your appearance scores for the chicken, pork and brisket.  Photo's are sometimes deceiving because of the lighting conditions and viewing angle, but I would have scored them:
Chicken - 7 (possibly 8 in-person)
Pork - 8 (likely 9 in-person)
Brisket (likely 9 in-person.

Also, there is nothing in KCBS rules that specifically addresses consistency in size or placement, color or use of sauce... *but *all of these things can help to make your turn-in more appealing during the few seconds (like 2 or 3 seconds) a judge scores for appearance. For example, if you have similar sizes or shapes of chicken a judge might be less focused on one piece and more focused on the overall presentation. As another example... lack of sauce may cause the meat to appear dry. When the appearance makes a judge want to grab a piece, you have succeeded. 

Some of the top teams routinely post photos of their entries on their Facebook pages.  Slaps BBQ from Kansas City is one of these. Here is an example of their chicken turn-in at the American Royal.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> If we decide to compete again I think we'll stay in the backyard division....or stay in my own backyard .



Keith don't get me wrong, it sounded like you had a busy time but , a great time with the family. 
That is what really counts. so keep trying the comp's because it is good bonding with your son and rest of the family

But for me , I have cooked for big crowds and weddings etc, that is stressful enough . 
But to be judged, and have it picked apart, lol . I would be no good .    

David


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Hold on, back up the bus.... Here is a direct quote from the 2022 CBJ Manual: "Garnish in the box is optional and when used must be one of the approved KCBS garnishes (see section on garnish). Garnish is not to be taken into consideration for the score. Garnish is judged *only for legality."  *So if you got comment card(s) mentioning the garnish is too fine (and likely scoring down for it) this is wrong.  The Table Captain and the Reps review comment cards and should have brought this to the attention of the Judge(s) that wrote them.
> 
> If you don't mind, post your appearance scores for the chicken, pork and brisket.  Photo's are sometimes deceiving because of the lighting conditions and viewing angle, but I would have scored them:
> Chicken - 7 (possibly 8 in-person)
> ...


Thanks for your help in understanding this.

We received all 9s across the board for appearance so looks like no deductions but alot of comments about the garnish. I got distracted and failed to keep check on the thighs and one was was overcooked and the skin shrank. 
My table for chicken also had the top 3 , #9 and #14 . We have definitely not practiced enough to improve the process.
That's on me for sure ! 
The head judge?saw that I was frustrated with my scores and was a huge help in beginning to understand.  

Keith


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2022)

Forgot to reply your meats look very appealing to sit down for a plate or two or ...


thirdeye said:


> Hold on, back up the bus.... Here is a direct quote from the 2022 CBJ Manual: "Garnish in the box is optional and when used must be one of the approved KCBS garnishes (see section on garnish). Garnish is not to be taken into consideration for the score. Garnish is judged *only for legality."  *So if you got comment card(s) mentioning the garnish is too fine (and likely scoring down for it) this is wrong.  The Table Captain and the Reps review comment cards and should have brought this to the attention of the Judge(s) that wrote them.
> ...


Thank you for the expert reply.

I originally started my post that I thought the comment cards were very petty but deleted as I am not a qualified person to answer the rules.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 10, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Thanks for your help in understanding this.
> 
> We received all 9s across the board for appearance so looks like no deductions but alot of comments about the garnish. I got distracted and failed to keep check on the thighs and one was was overcooked and the skin shrank.
> My table for chicken also had the top 3 , #9 and #14 . We have definitely not practiced enough to improve the process.
> ...


Okay, getting all 9s for appearance makes the situation a little odd, because a legal garnish will play absolutely no role in scoring for 'taste' or 'tenderness' (which obviously is where you got lower scores). In 'appearance' judging, the judge confirms a legal garnish, and scores on how appetizing the meat looks... then marks that score.
For what it's worth... parsley, a very popular garnish is in small pieces that routinely sticks to the bottom of chicken (and slices of pork), so before taking the one bite, judges just pick it off the bottom side. 
The older version of comment cards had a series of check boxes (see one in the article below) in the 'appearance' section, and offered *suggestions* that may have implied that things like neatness, placement or size were factors in scoring, when in fact they only contribute to the overall impression the judge gets in one quick look.   Later, the 'appearance section' of the newer comment cards was changed to a series of lines, where a judge explains in their own words what they saw that influenced their scoring.  In the last year, judges began an online refresher course with color slides so that all judges are on the same page when it comes to procedures and scoring.
This page gives some perspective on understanding your score sheet.
https://grillexperience.it/en/reading-score-sheet/ 


Fueling Around said:


> Forgot to reply your meats look very appealing to sit down for a plate or two or ...
> 
> Thank you for the expert reply.
> 
> I originally started my post that I thought the comment cards were very petty but deleted as I am not a qualified person to answer the rules.


When used *correctly*, comment cards can give cooks some insight in to why judges scored the way they did.  For instance a comment like _"*Your chicken tasted funny"*_ doesn't really tell the cook anything.  But a comment like *"I found your chicken to be too salty and had a spicy back flavor that overpowered all other flavors"* really helps.  Now, comment cards don't have to be negative.  I've turned in comment cards with 9-9-9 scores


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 10, 2022)

912smoker said:


> The head judge? saw that I was frustrated with my scores and was a huge help in beginning to understand.


I forgot to mention that judges get a scoring report after each contest too.  We compare our scores with the table averages for each meat.


----------

